# [Freshwater Bass]- Lake Monroe - Cent. Fla. July 8, 2012



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Once I get my new boat I plan on heading out that way to give it a shot. I haven't had much luck in the river down towards mullet lake park.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

It's tough fishing in the river itself over much of the southern half. I have to fish creeks, sloughs and lakes to get anything over two pounds. The old timers who grew up on the river know some holes and tricks for finding larger fish. I have a few dozen trips under my belt so I know nothing compared to these guys (phishphood seems to know a bit about the area). Not saying he's an old-timer ... or AM I? ;D

From Lake Monroe north to State Road 44 the river doesn't yield much for me and it's a pleasure boat racetrack most weekends. The area from High Banks to Blue Springs has been better to me than the stretch south to Monroe.

Lake Dexter and Lake Woodruff north of Deland have some good fish and the river is wild up there. From State Road 44 near Deland you'd have to run 15-20 miles upriver to see a house or landing anywhere. It's a beautiful place to fish, just not all that productive for me. Dexter and Woodruff at the north end of that range are good-sized lakes and there are no houses or landings on them either. They have produced well for me in the recent past.

The section of river from Mullet Lake south to Lake Harney and State Road 46 is tough fishing as well. Harney is supposed to be a good bass lake, but it is a shallow pan type lake, so I don't know where I'd fish on it. It's great for specks though!

The river south of State Road 46 is more of a marsh than a distinct channel and is shallow as hell most of the time lately. The Econlockhatchee River mouth is just south of 46 and it can be fun (don't run at speed unless you know it VERY well). South of that, Puzzle Lake has great cover to fish but I haven't spent too much time down there due to water levels. There are giant panfish there from what I've seen, so it would be a good place for kids.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I sure am feeling old, but that's due to 50-65hr work weeks since April 1st. :'(

I'd say that summary is spot on with my experience in the area. I do pretty well from Highbanks north and early morning topwater along the north shoreline of Monroe. The gar are a pain in the butt and I'm still cleaning the weeds off my trailer from the last time I launched off Enterprise.


----------

